# Illy



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been visiting Patisserie Valerie outlets lately quite a bit, best cakes ever, but I've got a question for you guys as you seem to know everything, I've really enjoyed the americano coffee I've had there and I'm wondering what kind of similar coffee is out there for me to make at home, all the beans are always described in weird and wonderful ways, lots of adjectives and food stuff comparisons, but at the moment as I'm new to this I've no idea what the illy 'flavour type' is

To the best of my knowledge all the ones I've had have been made from beans, not pre ground from the tins you get at the supermarket

I've only ever seen illy beans in cafes, never a shop


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I could be wrong but I don't think they sell the beans retail, just pre-ground.

Their blend is a famously guarded secret consisting of around 16 components, so its tough to find an alternative. But surprisingly for Italian it seems quite a medium roast, very sweet when extracted well and probably a fair bit of brazilian like many italian blends. Does that help at all?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You can buy it in bean form from many supermarkets including Waitrose. It's pricey, and personally I'd be spending the £5.89 asking price on fresh beans from Union, Has Bean or suchlike. Taste is, of course, personal, and what you like is what matters.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you think Illy use any robusta? We only put robusta in one of our coffees, Hot Lava Java - described as a powerhouse of coffees with strong flavour and high caffeine content, the rest is all top quality arabica.

I just wonder if Italian coffee is synonymous with robusta/arabica blends or only cheaper blends tend to use robusta?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Illy is all Arabica, unlike the standard Lavazza and Segafredo blends. One day I wouldn't mind trying fresh Illy (if it exists anywhere) because as others have said it is lighter roasted and sweeter than the other famous Italians. Sort of a shame to think of all those beans staling away on many thousand supermarket shelves.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think 'Italian' is a code word for Robusta content in blends, along with mentions of strong crema.

Thing is, there is robusta, and there is robusta....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually thought the Illy I used for a while tasted great and there was none of the usual crap taste associated with robusta. I was very surprised. That said, the Illy espressos I've had from Espressemente were bad... due to the barista.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You sound bitter Mike...pardon the pun.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I just feel really let down by bad espresso, particularly in places that make a song and dance about their coffee and then make basic mistakes. I've said it before... it just smacks of not caring, which is the worst thing you can do in hospitality.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I see waitrose do the beans, never seen em before


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I have tried them, but really you can do a lot better for the money


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I've loved the drinks I've been served that were illy, would I be looking at 'italian' style blends, what would I be looking for


----------

